# Casper is still missing



## htortia (Jan 2, 2011)

Lost African Grey parrot. Answers to his name, "Casper"


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

If you want any of us to be any help, you may want to mention your location, and some more details about Casper.


----------

